# Teufel Concept  e300 oder concept e 400?



## lupinglui (15. Juni 2011)

Hi,
ich habe derzeit eine kleine Pc anlage (Logitech Z4) diese isrt mir nun nicht mehr gut genug....
deshalb möchte ich auf Teufel Umsteigen ich habe  mir 2 Favoriten rausgesucht concept e 300 ( Concept E 300 - Teufel ) und e 400 ( Concept E 400 - Teufel )
nun kann ich mich nicht entscheiden ich will einen "Brachialen" Bass.
-Merkt mann überhaupt einen Unterschied mit dem Bass hingegen dem Logitech Z4 ?
-Ist der Unterschied Zwischen e300 und e 400 Groß ?
-benötige ich extra eine Soundkarte?
-Und sind die Boxne überhaupt gut?

Ich höre viel House und so also ist mir der Bass wichtig ich kann mich nur nicht Entscheidne ob ich lieber einen 100 mehr investieren soll....
Ich würde  mich über ne paar antworte freuen weil ich mich nicht eintscheidne kann


----------



## Bier (15. Juni 2011)

Soll das System größtenteils zum Musikhören verwendet werden? Dann nim ein 2.1 System. Da hast du einiges mehr von.
Einen Unterschied zum Logitechschrott wirst du aber sowas von haben

Die wären dafür z.B. gut geeignet:

Edifier S530D 2.1 Soundsystem Rev.2 inkl. Fernbedienung: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


Edifier S730D 2.1 Soundsystem Rev.2 inkl.: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Die kannst du digital anschließen, oder dir ne Asus Xonar DX für ~50€ dazu holen und es analog anschließen. Was besser ist oder ob es einen Unterschied gibt kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ich würd's erst mal mit dem Onboardsound digital anschließen.

*Edit: *Willkommen im Forum


----------



## PEG96 (15. Juni 2011)

Könntest du dich auch mit monitoren anfreunden?
Die können auch viel Bass erzeugen, sind aber viel präziser.


----------



## Jack-Oneill (15. Juni 2011)

Wie groß ist das Zimmer wo du deine Musik hören willst ?

Das e300 ist für 25qm ausgelegt und der Bass bringt 300 watt.

Das e400 ist cür 30qm und hat noch mal 200 Watt mehr als das e300.

Also wenn es dir auf den Bass hauptsächlich ankommt, dann nimm gleich das e400 und gut ist.

Mir reicht der Bass meines e200 schon völlig aus in nem 25qm Zimmer


----------



## Bier (15. Juni 2011)

Jack-Oneill schrieb:


> Wie groß ist das Zimmer wo du deine Musik hören willst ?
> 
> Das e300 ist für 25qm ausgelegt und der Bass bringt 300 watt.
> 
> ...



Die Angaben sagen nur leider rein gar nichts aus
Wie schon gesagt: Für Musik ist 5.1 völlig ungeeignet. Am besten ist 2.0.


----------



## nfsgame (15. Juni 2011)

Jack-Oneill schrieb:


> Wie groß ist das Zimmer wo du deine Musik hören willst ?
> 
> Das e300 ist für 25qm ausgelegt und der Bass bringt 300 watt.
> 
> ...


 
Die Wattangaben sind auch nicht gerade glaubwürdig, beziehungsweise brechen die Subs recht schnell ein Leistungsmäßig wenn sie ein wenig (mehr) gefordert werden. 
Zum Musikhören ist 5.1 in der Preisklasse jedoch so ziemlich das Schlimmste was du dir antun kannst . Lieber 2.0 oder 2.1.


----------



## Caspar (16. Juni 2011)

Noch ein anderer Vorschlag. Für das Geld kannst du dir schon paar richtig ordentliche gebrauchte Standlautsprecher kaufen. (Neu gibts auch was, die würden auch schon reichen, bei Gebrauchtkauf gibts natürlich mehr fürs Geld.  ) Wenn du handwerklich einigermassen begabt bist bekommst du ebenfalls richtig geiles Zeug. Nen einfaches Gehäuse ist in 3 Tagen fertig gewachst und geölt, selbst als Anfänger. Dazu nen gebrauchter 40€ Verstärker und die Welt sieht gleich ganz anders aus.

Sieh dir mal die FT 11 oder FT2 von Udo Wohlgemuth an. 
Lautsprecher Shop Intertechnik - BS/FT11 | Lautsprecher > Gradient Select > Gradient Select Bauvorschlge

Es freut mich auf jeden Fall, dass du mit dem Logitech unzufrieden bist und ich schwöre dir - du wirst auch mit dem Teufel oder Edifier unzufrieden sein, sobald du ein paar Standler gehört hast. Ich habe für einen 30€ Bausatz (Cyburgs Needle) mein Edifier s550 verkauft und bereue es nicht ein bisschen. Die FT11 bekommt übrigens mein Bruderherz irgendwann und ich bastle aktuell auch etwas tolles... und ich möchte dich ernsthaft dazu animieren Abstand von Sub-Sat Systemen zu nehmen. Du wirst es nicht bereuen. 

Edit: Und sei gewarnt: Lautsprecher bauen macht süchtig!


----------



## Jack-Oneill (16. Juni 2011)

Mann muß aber auch den Platz dazu haben, um die Boxen und nen Verstärker stellen zu können.
Auf meinem Schreibtisch hätte ich kein Platz für sowas. Links daneben steht nen Schrank und rechts kommt die Heizung gleich.
Also von dem her ist das Teufel mein idealer Faforit und mein c200 ist ein 2.1 System.
Ich bin zufrieden damit.

Die Boxen von dir würde ich mir eher in mein Wohnzimmer stellen aber nicht an den PC


----------



## Caspar (16. Juni 2011)

Oh ja... Platz muss vorhanden sein. Es gibt ja auch gute Kompaktlautsprecher / Nahfeldmonitore. Das wäre dann die bessere PC Lösung. Gut, dass du das erwähnst.  Dann würde ich aber auch so am PC irgendwas wie das Edifier C2 bevorzugen und mir für Musik was ordentliches hinstellen. 
Für den Überblick:
Aktive Nahfeldmonitore
Blue Sky EXO2

Achja... am PC klingen die großen Lautsprecher auch gut.  

Gleich mal ne Folge Stargate gucken... bin schon in der 10. Staffel Folge 10... ich liebe diese Serie... (ich liebe dich!)


----------



## BloodySuicide (16. Juni 2011)

Ich find ja solche Aussagen lustig "Nimm nen 2.1, ist besser als 5.1 bei Musik". Muttu schaun Treiber und System umstellen 
Für Musik ist kein System mit so kleinen Brüllwürfeln wirklich geeignet. Zum zocken sind die aber echt nicht schlecht.
E 300 und E 400 unterscheiden sich eigentlich nur in der Leistung. Der Klang ist fast gleich. Das E300 reicht dicke aus. Hab das Teil selber. Games -> toll / Musik -> pfui
Überleg schon die ganze Zeit die Satelliten mit günstigen Magnat Supreme 100 oder 200 zu tauschen


----------



## Caspar (16. Juni 2011)

Die besseren Sats nützen dir in der 5.1 Version aber leider auch nicht viel, da so trotzdem das Stereodreieck kaputt geht. =/ Was ich irgendwann mal hören möchte, ist 5.1 Musik, gibts ja bei Stockfish zum Teil... aber dafür muss ich erstmal das aktuelle & folgende Projekt beenden. 

Im Gegensatz zu den Heco Victa 200 fand ich die 100er Magnats auch nicht so prall, da fehlten die Mitten noch viel mehr, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, sah das bei denn 200er Magnats nicht anders aus. Im Gegenzu brauchen die Hecos aber bisschen mehr Platz nach hinten.  Ist halt nicht einfach... jetzt das Beste: 1 Stück Heco Victa 200 *Rosewood* max. 100 Watt B-Ware | eBay Die gibts für den Preis auch in Kirsche.

Wo wir dabei sind, gibts für dich noch etwas anderes schönes, was sich aus schickem geöltem Multiplex garantiert toll macht... 
10 re Bausatz im Angebot bei SpectrumAudio-Spezialvertrieb fr Breitbandlautsprecher und mehr

Bei der Meinung über e300... s550 oder wie auch immer die mögen heissen, muss ich dir auch zustimmen. Des hat schu was, auch wenn ich dann trotzdem lieber nen mivoc aw3000 + 5x 10Öre & Gebrauchtverstärker nehmen würde.


----------



## BloodySuicide (16. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mein E300 ja nur zum Zocken. Mein großes System hängt am HTPC. Besser als die Teufel Brüllwürfel sollten die Supreme 100 auf jeden Fall sein.


----------



## Caspar (16. Juni 2011)

Oh ja, das sind sie.  Die sind auch besser als die bisschen größeren Edifier Brüllwürfel. Aber obs das Geld wert ist... mmmh.  

Großes System, das klingt gut.


----------



## Fl0o0 (16. Juni 2011)

Ich find so kleine Satelitenlautsprecher eh nur zum kotzen vom Klang her


----------



## Spieler22 (16. Juni 2011)

Wie kann man behaupten das das Teufel Concept E400 schnell einbricht bei hohen Lautstärken 

Ich hatte das Teil selber zu Hause und der Bass zieht einem die Hose aus, wenn man es will!
Das er nicht so ultra geil Präzise ist kann schon hinkommen, besser als in vielen Clubs aber allemal.

Wichtig ist, dass die neuen E Systeme im Vergleich zum alten Concept E Magnum PE eine schlechtere Crossoverregelung haben. 
Damit wird der Stereoupmix(nur Stereo anschließen das System schleift Signal auf alle Boxxen durch) des Systems praktisch unbrauchbar, weil der Sub bis 200 Hz+ mitspielt und das klingt grauenhaft. 
Mit ner gescheiten Soundkarte entlockt man dem System aber durchaus gute Klänge und das sage ich, obwohl ich jetzt Magnat Quantum 603 als Frontboxxen habe 

Wenn du dich also wie in der Disse einfach nur geil mit Bass zuballern willst und ein paar klangliche einbußen im Grundton hinnehmen kannst, empfehle ich dir das E400. Der Bass ist nochmal um einiges Kraftvoller als der des E300.
Wie man Monitore empfehlen kann wenn der TE extra auf brachialen Bass aus ist, ist mir ein rätsel 

MfG Spieler22


----------



## thysol (16. Juni 2011)

Spieler22 schrieb:


> Wie kann man behaupten das das Teufel Concept E400 schnell einbricht bei hohen Lautstärken
> 
> Ich hatte das Teil selber zu Hause und der Bass zieht einem die Hose aus, wenn man es will!
> Das er nicht so ultra geil Präzise ist kann schon hinkommen, besser als in vielen Clubs aber allemal.



Nur weil der Bass des E400 "fetter" ist als im Club heisst das noch lange nicht das sie besser klingen.



Spieler22 schrieb:


> Wenn du dich also wie in der Disse einfach nur geil mit Bass zuballern willst und ein paar klangliche einbußen im Grundton hinnehmen kannst, empfehle ich dir das E400. Der Bass ist nochmal um einiges Kraftvoller als der des E300.
> Wie man Monitore empfehlen kann wenn der TE extra auf brachialen Bass aus ist, ist mir ein rätsel


 
Als ich noch ein Sound "Kiddie" war stand ich auch auf fetten Bass. Sobald mann einen Mittelton/Hochton aus "ordentlichen" Lautsprechern gehoert hat will mann den fetten Bass gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Spieler22 (16. Juni 2011)

Sie klingen nicht unbedingt "fetter" als im Club(allein schon wegen der Abstimmung), aber besser, genau das wollte ich mit meiner Aussage doch klar machen 

Ich kann mich doch blos an den Wünschen des TE orientieren und ihn auf Einbußen hinweisen, die er mit dem System eventuell hat. 

Was hier in den Beratungsthreads aber immer so abgeht Richtung "Teufelbashing" "Brüllboxxenbashing" "kauf dir doch für 300€ mehr was ordentliches" ist nicht mehr feierlich...es wird in den wenigsten Fällen überhaupt auf den TE eingegangen, sondern immer nur Produkte angepriesen, die man geil findet, auch wenn das nix mit den Forderungen des TE zu tun hat 

Er wollte wissen Concept E300 vergleich zu Concept E400 und darauf wird hier in 85% der Posts nicht eingegangen... gegen einen kleinen Querverweis auf mögliche Alternativen um vor Fehlkäufen zu schützen hat doch niemand was. Aber die Aussage : 
"Ich find so kleine Satelitenlautsprecher eh nur zum kotzen vom Klang her " 
bringt niemanden auch nur 1 Stück weiter!

Allein, dass ich dies jetzt schon wieder schreiben muss beweist es doch am Besten


----------



## Caspar (16. Juni 2011)

Eben... an meiner Karre klapperte damals auch alles, heute würde ich mir nie im Leben wieder so ein Gestell ins Auto bauen. (Aber nix gegen nen ordentlichen Sub.) Tiefe Töne kommen auch aus Standlautsprechern bei entsprechendem Pegel. Dann aber nicht übertrieben, sondern so, wie die Musik aufgenommen wurde. Der ist trotzdem kraftvoll, präziser und weniger schwammig als ein Teufel Sub. Der vom e300 schafft (laut Teufel) 36Hz bei -3dB, das ist schon ganz ordentlich. Das schafft ein Paar Standlautsprecher allerdings auch. Notwendig ist das für Musik auch nicht, da reichen 50Hz völlig aus, der Rest ist Kino-Bonus. Ausserdem denkt man ja auch manchmal an die Nachbarn. 40Hz haben eine Wellenlänge von 8-9 Metern, das ist schon ganz beachtlich. 

Ich fand nen Bose Besuch mal ganz interessant. Film gucken: DIE ERDE BEBTE... und dann kam ein V8 gefahren, der wie meine schöne Simson s51 klang. Ich weiss nicht, wo da die Ausgewogenheit ist. Mir jedenfalls hat das keinen Spaß gemacht. Das war übrigens irgendson übelst teures, den Tag zuvor habe ich Visaton einen Besuch abgestattet... Visaton Lautsprecherbausätze das ist wahrlich ein geiler Lautsprecher. So einen satten und vollen Grundtonbereich habe ich noch nicht gehört. Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Concorde mit Gehäuse nichtmal die Hälfte des Bosesystems kostet... na ich weiss ja nicht... 

Die 40 Hz müssen auch nicht viel kosten, okay klobriges Beispiel... 
CT251

Edit: @ Spieler 22 
Wir haben doch schon erwähnt, dass das Teufel für Filme und Spiele echt gut ist. Für Musik zeigen wir nur Alternativen um einen "erneuten Fehlkauf" zu vermeiden. Er hat ja schon erwähnt, dass er gern House hört. Das dient ja nur zur Motivation sich tiefer mit der Materie zu befassen und mal in nen Laden zu gehen, um den Unterschied zu hören. Wenn das gehörte nicht gefällt kann man ja immernoch bei Teufel bleiben, es gibt genügend Menschen die auf gesoundetes Musikhören stehen, aber man kann sich ja erstmal informieren und feststellen, was man wirklich mag. Die wenigsten kennen Alternativen, aus dem Grund habe ich mir "damals" auch nen Edifier s550 gekauft. Inzwischen ists wieder verkauft und die Garantie war noch nichtmal um. Das hier ist also reine Prävention. Sorry wenn das anders rüberkommt. Ich will die kleinen Systeme ja nicht schlecht reden, für Musik gibts jedoch deutlich bessere Alternativen.

Und von 300€ mehr war nie die Rede, er hat was von 300-400€ geschrieben und der Rahmen wurde bei allen Vorschlägen eingehalten.


----------



## Heli-Homer (16. Juni 2011)

Würde dir auch zu einem 2.0 system raten.

Lautsprecher: canton gle 470 zwei mal
Verstärker: yamaha ax 397

Eine super kombi wie sie auch in meinem kleinen "club" zu finden ist


----------



## Spieler22 (16. Juni 2011)

Caspar ich hab mal so verallgemeinert von allen Beratungsthreads die es so hier in diesem Forum gibt


----------



## PEG96 (16. Juni 2011)

Spieler 22 hasst du schonmal richtig gute Monitore gehört?
Scheinbar nicht, denn die haben auch ordentlich viel bass, wenn man will.
Zum Thema Brüllwürfel, es sind nunmal Brüllwürfel, da kann man nichts dran ändern.


----------



## nfsgame (16. Juni 2011)

Und nur mal so: Der E400 Sub kommt nicht mit Hochpassgefilterten Yamaha HS80M mit, die alles andere als ein Pegelwunder sind. Identisch verhält es sich mit dem Sub des E300, E100 und D50THX. Habe ich alles hier stehen, also denke ich mir sowas nicht aus.


----------



## Spieler22 (16. Juni 2011)

Was meinst du mit einbrechen denn genau? 
Ich würde schon behaupten, dass der Sub bei nem 25m² Raum gut ausreicht.

Ach und PEG richtig gute Monitore kriegt man aber nicht für 350 Kröten


----------



## Bier (16. Juni 2011)

Heli-Homer schrieb:


> Würde dir auch zu einem 2.0 system raten.
> 
> Lautsprecher: canton gle 470 zwei mal
> Verstärker: yamaha ax 397
> ...


 
Also wenn man auf Bass steht, ist Canton (zumindest in seiner Presiklassse) schon mal alles andere als geeignet.
Und erst recht nicht die GLE 470.


----------



## nfsgame (16. Juni 2011)

Klar, er füllt den Raum noch, blos nimmt die Kontrolle über das Chassis deutlich wahrnehmbar ab. Es schwabbelt zum Teil richtig rum.

Nagut, kann sein, dass ich von meinen vier 17cm-Chassis, angetrieben von 2x 85W Class-A ein bisschen verwöhnt bin, aber irgendwie klingt das trotzdem nicht so wie es sollte .


----------



## Spieler22 (16. Juni 2011)

Dafür wirst du mit den 17ern nicht so einen Tiefgang erreichen oder?


----------



## hydro (16. Juni 2011)

40hz sind mit sicherheit drin und das bei -3db und dafuer noch praezise und knackig. Aber dafuer werden sie auch erheblich mehr kosten! 
Allerdings ist selbst fuer techno mancher bass zu viel, wenn es nur noch wabbelt und man kaum was ausser bass hoert.


----------



## Caspar (16. Juni 2011)

Die 40Hz bekommt man auch mit noch kleineren Chassis...  (Das Gehäuse hat ja auch noch etwas zu sagen und wenn man erst ganz viele kleine Chassis nimmt, hat man am Ende auch ein großes... sozusagen!)
Lautsprecher Shop Intertechnik - GDS182 | Lautsprecher > Gradient Select
Der sitzt übrigens in meinen "noch auf dem Papier existierenden / digitalisierten" Babys...


----------



## iceman650 (17. Juni 2011)

Spieler22 schrieb:


> Dafür wirst du mit den 17ern nicht so einen Tiefgang erreichen oder?


 Ein Teufel E400 liefert AFAIR keine 40db bei -3db

Mfg, ice


----------



## nfsgame (17. Juni 2011)

Spieler22 schrieb:


> Dafür wirst du mit den 17ern nicht so einen Tiefgang erreichen oder?


 
Dafür habe ich da ne Membranfläche von rund 530cm² (vgl: E400-Sub hat 490cm²) mit einem besseren Antriebsverhältnis als die Chassis im Teufel. Dadurch ergibt sich schonmal eine bessere Tieftondifferenzierung. Und mit auf 30Hz getunten BR-Gehäuse und etwas aktiver Entzerrung bekomm ich die f3 auch auf 32Hz. Der Pegel ist dann zwar nichtmehr so hoch, aber es reicht immernoch um ein bisschen Erdbeben zu simulieren und nen Kumpel beim Filmeabend 10cm von Sofa abheben zu lassen .
Im neuen Zimmer wird aber nen 15"-Hörnchen zum Einsatz kommen .


----------

